# Gibson Songwriter Deluxe Studio EC???



## Steve Morse (Apr 14, 2013)

I am looking for Gibson Songwriter Deluxe Studio EC that plays great and sounds amazing...hopefully in Ontario so that I can try it out in person. Anyone know of one in any stores? Thanks


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Have you looked at Long and McQuade? They have it in most of their stores in Ontario.


----------



## Steve Morse (Apr 14, 2013)

They didn't have one in my local store so I looked online and didn't seem them...I only looked at the pics. I just looked again now and maybe they have the wrong picture with it? Thanks.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wonderful guitars. Last one I saw was in the N Falls, NY Guitar Center.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

They have one at my local L&M
I just got the non-cutaway version in April. Love it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey Steve. If you're still looking, there's one 
for sale in Orleans (east of Ottawa) for $1750.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ol/1010137595?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Guitar in excellent condition. Has been played at home only, never gigged. Spruce top/Ovangkrol back and sides. 
Gibson Prefix Plus-T electronics with tuner and notch filter, all working as new. Comes with original hardshell case
and new set of strings. Price is firm and I have no interest in trades. Cash sale only.


----------



## Steve Morse (Apr 14, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Hey Steve. If you're still looking, there's one
> for sale in Orleans (east of Ottawa) for $1750.
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...ol/1010137595?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> ...




Thanks, I found one last week and played a show with it last Saturday. What a great guitar to play and so soulful. I had compliments all night about the tone of the guitar.


----------

